# Snail Problem



## sollie7 (Feb 25, 2007)

I have like a billion little snails crawling around in my tank. how do i get rid of them

is there any chemical or fish thats safe with neon tetras and red cherry shrimp?


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Simple solution: stick a peice of cucumber or zuccini in the tank, leave it over night, take it out in the morning. Snails will swarm onto it, and can just be removed with it. Just keep repeating this until they are gone.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

Botia Sidthimunki............................get 4-6 of them.. it'll be all over , but the shoutin..


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Botia Sidthimunki snail destroyers. Just realize you won't be able to keep a snail in there while the munki's are in there. I thought a mystery snail would be okay, but the two munki's worked together, managed to get it on it's back and proceeded over the next 2days to chip away at the flap till they broke through and ate it.


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

You could get a phew Botia Sidthimunki but i dont know if they get along with neon tetra. Or you could put a peace of cucumber in the tank then leave it for about 2 days then it should be coverd in snails.


----------



## sollie7 (Feb 25, 2007)

lohachata said:


> Botia Sidthimunki............................get 4-6 of them.. it'll be all over , but the shoutin..


are they fine with neon tetras and red cherry shrimp?


----------



## sollie7 (Feb 25, 2007)

Dragonbeards said:


> Simple solution: stick a peice of cucumber or zuccini in the tank, leave it over night, take it out in the morning. Snails will swarm onto it, and can just be removed with it. Just keep repeating this until they are gone.


is it supposed to float or sink?


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

You want the zucchini to sink so the snails can eat it. You get it to stay on the bottom if you break a paper clip in half, and then skewer the zucchini slice, and then bury the two ends of the half paper clip in the gravel.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

The paper clip thing sounds like a good idea but I wish you could find something not made of metal.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

munki's are fine with neon tetras..micro rasboras and just about any other small fish that i can think of...
geez noz...wake up..


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

there is nothing in that head of his to wake up Loha......has all the makings of Frank Ortiz....a lil more educated...lil being the operative word.....


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

Zakk said:


> there is nothing in that head of his to wake up Loha......has all the makings of Frank Ortiz....a lil more educated...lil being the operative word.....


zakk you get pleasure out of picking on people alot younger than you ? and i put a rock on the cucumber to hold it down


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

not really.....its just you. none of the other "kids" here flap around like you do.


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

Zakk said:


> not really.....its just you. none of the other "kids" here flap around like you do.


seriously dude i cant be botherd to argue with you any more please grow up


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

i know you have problem in comprehending the difference between an "Argument" and "questioning" Harley. growin up is something i would suggest that you do, but that would be a waste of my time.


----------

